# period pains after urinating ...



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Jan & Emilycaitlyn..

Believe it or not iv been to m/w this morning and forgot to mention this    

Everything is fine, urine, bp etc.... 

Everytime i have a wee straight after i get mild period pains lasting 4 about 3/4 minutes, there not really painful but hurt enough to know there there ... and then they disappear !!!  

Any idea what this could be or am i just an odd bodd?  

Thanks Ladies  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry.  After your bladder empties, your uterus changes position slightly, so reacts by tightening a bit and giving you this pain.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Really ?? ... theres just some things i still dont know     

Thank You

 with this months cycle ...     

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

